# Seadrift, TX Wade Fishing; 3/19/18



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

Heading out of Seadrift this morning, I thought it was going to be a great pre front day. Especially when on the first wade and back to back cast, you hook two solid fish on topwaters. We grinded when the wind picked up, but once it started to settle we found another trout bite. This bite was fast and had good 16-18â€ trout mixed in with some smalls. Ending up releasing 5 trout over 20â€ on any day is good. Thanks boys for hanging in there.


Most of our fish were caught in knee to thigh deep water over grass beds and shell. Our bait selection was small today, but it worked, especially the pink topwater!


We have weekday openings for April and May. If your a beginner or expert, come on down. I enjoy teaching and possibly showing new tricks and tactics.


----------

